
Prompt: a functional language for extreme code expansion. - FredBrach
http://promptlang.org/
======
chc
There doesn't appear to be anything but a vague blurb. Am I missing something?

~~~
thurn
I suspect the author decided to emulate Steve Jobs and create some sort
theatrical aura-of-mystery kind of thing to generate hype. People seem think
that, for example, Apple products succeed _because_ of their hype and secrecy,
instead of realizing that making an amazing product is about a billion times
more important.

------
it0ny
I think this is a bad way to present a new programming language. Unless I
guess they want to tie in a company with it and build up the business
together. But either way (business or not), I would present it farther in the
developing process, where I can _show_ the strengths of the language.

------
inetsee
It "sounds" interesting, but it "looks" like a scheme to harvest email
addresses.

------
domlebo70
What is it exactly...?

------
blake8086
I'm sorry to inform you, but Prompt is already obsolete. I instead recommend
CoffeePrompt. It features a cleaner, more friendly syntax, and compiles down
to Prompt.

------
shasta
Learn more at www.zombo.com

